# ‘Devil attack’ at school



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

"shebbaberbebeb shhhhee" indeed.

http://guardian.co.tt/news/general/2010/11/11/panic-after-devil-attack-school

:devil:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's freaky!


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Kids will be kids!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is clearly the result of spoiled mac 'n' cheese being served in the lunchroom:googly:


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Read the comments! They're more entertaining than the actual article!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

"shebbaberbebeb shhhhee", that's got a catchy beat to it


----------

